# newbie question about 90+ vg30de swap into an 86 non turbo 300zx



## venom00 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just wondering if I can fit a 90+ vg30de into an 86 non turbo 300zx?:newbie:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes. If fits.

No. You can't.


----------

